# New to forum, need help w/ drain machine



## vtfactor (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello, 

I am new to the forum. I know that this says for plumbers only, but I am the son of a plumber that is getting asked by my dad to try and find him a used mytana m81 sewer machine. Long story short my dad was in family business with his dad and brother for close to 30 years...my dad got screwed over because he believed his father when he told him brothers were getting company equally...yada yada. My dad is now in business for himself and his trying to find equipment now and not familiar with the internet. 

My question is my dad is familiar with the m81 from mytana but is this best machine that he should get? Make that questions, does anyone have a recommendation on where to find the machine? I have tried different websites and searches but have not found very many results and none yet close to virginia.

Thanks,

vtfactor


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome to the board Son of a Plumber! If your dad is a plumber then it's all in the family and you're welcome here. check Ebay, you might find something there. I found a good Avatar for ya: :thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Go to www.mytanna.com
There you can find all their stuff and cables blades etc. Their machine is fine you will need more than one type of drain machine all are made for certain drain set ups.


----------



## vtfactor (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the avatar ironranger. That is too funny and I am indeed going to use it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I see you like LPs. I like LP's.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

vtfactor said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I know that this says for plumbers only, but I am the son of a plumber that is getting asked by my dad to try and find him a used mytana m81 sewer machine. Long story short my dad was in family business with his dad and brother for close to 30 years...my dad got screwed over because he believed his father when he told him brothers were getting company equally...yada yada. My dad is now in business for himself and his trying to find equipment now and not familiar with the internet.
> 
> ...


Well, vfactor hate to be the one to break the bad news to you but, even thou you are the son of a plumber, i.e. your dad, it appears you're not into the trade yourself, we have to ask you to not post on here. Don't take this the wrong way, we have rules on here, to be a member and post on here you have to be into the trade, and involved in this line of work, looking for equipment to far from being involved in this line of work.

Sorry Man


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Son of a plumber buys record to remind him of the time he was banned from plumbing zone. And the name of that record is guys?
Com on, help me out with this.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Play nice, don't bash him, it is ok to joke about, but be clean about it, if it gets out of hand I'll lock this thread.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Son of a plumber buys record to remind him of the time he was banned from plumbing zone. And the name of that record is guys?
> Com on, help me out with this.


 
"Feelings"


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

plumbdog said:


> "feelings"


Lol!!!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think anyone was joking about anything. He's the son of a plumber and he's working with his dad. He's allowed to be here just like other family members are allowed to be here that are not working plumbers. I thought we just went through this already?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh gawd. Here it goes agian!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No it is not.


----------

